# mini bar and leds?



## FSLC (Nov 5, 2012)

I am currently running a star strobe 360 beacon, a nas traffic assist, and two srobe hide awayys and want to upgrade.ussmileyflagussmileyflagI want to choose between 3 mini bars:
1. whelen responder con 3 amber.
http://www.sirennet.com/whr1lppa.html
2. Whelen 16" century amber.
http://www.sirennet.com/whmc16.html
3. Star halo series
http://www.sirennet.com/sv9200h8l.html

I also have a few surface mount leds in mind:
1. sirennet snl3sn
http://www.sirennet.com/snl3sn.html
2. Whelen 500 smart led
http://www.sirennet.com/wh52fblfrr.html
3. nova slultra
http://www.strobesnmore.com/Nova-Wide-Angle-SLULTRA-LEDs.html.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Buy from SNM. I have no experience with any of the items you listed, but I have seen the responder on various vehicles, and they work great. 

I have an axxixtech mini bar, not the tiny one on SNM but the bigger one, and it works great too. Not a bad price either. Then I stuck two mini falcons behind my rear seats headrests against my rear window and they give great light output towards the rear. I didnt see the sense in getting a 4-6 strobe kit and having two in the front if people wont see them.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Star products since they're right down the road from me and generally make pretty good stuff. Quite honestly though, that Halo mini bar is pretty weak - as are most of the "round" LED lights I've seen. (The NYSDOT has converted most of their plow trucks from rotators to round LEDs and they're absolutely pathetic.) There are strobe and rotator versions of that same mini bar that are both significantly less expensive and significantly brighter. 

So of the mini bars you've noted, I'd have to recommend either of the Whelen products over the Star.


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

Dont buy any of those the best one for the money is the Sound Off Mini Pinacle. Ive had mine for 2 years now no problems and its crazy bright. Heres a video i made of it


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Siren net is perfectly fine to purchase stuff from. I have used them many times before. As well as snm. A lot of the "siren net brand lights" are actually made from sound off so you know its not a Chinese knock off.


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

07F-250V10;1529949 said:


> Dont buy any of those the best one for the money is the Sound Off Mini Pinacle. Ive had mine for 2 years now no problems and its crazy bright. Heres a video i made of it


From what I can see, like the setup....but dude make another video that's awful.


----------



## mzgloves20 (Nov 30, 2008)

07F-250V10;1529949 said:


> Dont buy any of those the best one for the money is the Sound Off Mini Pinacle. Ive had mine for 2 years now no problems and its crazy bright. Heres a video i made of it


I have the pinacle on one of my trucks. Love it. Bright and a ton of patterns....


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

i just installed a 16" Whelen Mini-Century, and all i can say is that for the money it is extremely bright. I havent used it in the snow, but i used it in my shop with the overhead lights on and it still flashed off the walls and ceiling. plus it was a great price from strobes n more $60 cheaper than siren for the model i got, and free shipping with plowsite code


----------



## FSLC (Nov 5, 2012)

DO you have a video of the mini century on your truck?


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

no, but i can try to get one tomorrow or this weekend.


----------



## FSLC (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks that would be great!


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

heres a short video of the whelen MC16. Its b/c i did it while i was fueling up.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

http://www.able2products.com/update/11_1230_v1.htm This is the newer version of my lightbar. Have to say guys constantly ask me where i got it and how bright it is. Its 6 years old and ive never had an issue.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I would go with the responder with the linear 500 modules as its twice as bright as the CON3 model and better off axis output. Of the other lights I'd go with the E4s or Whelen TIR3 both are much brighter than the ones you noted and good lights.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Axixtech Falcon (i think thats the name) is a nice bar. I have that one on my truck. Lots of patterns and bright.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

90plow;1568195 said:


> http://www.able2products.com/update/11_1230_v1.htm This is the newer version of my lightbar. Have to say guys constantly ask me where i got it and how bright it is. Its 6 years old and ive never had an issue.


I'll second what 90plow said.
I run this unit on my truck and always get questions and comments about where I got it and how bright it is. http://www.sirennet.com/loledmibar.html

I'm going to upgrade to this one come spring... Even brighter and better flash patterns.
http://www.sirennet.com/ab12-1224-000.html

Able2/SHO-ME makes a damn fine product.


----------



## FSLC (Nov 5, 2012)

JLsDmax;1568176 said:


> heres a short video of the whelen MC16. Its b/c i did it while i was fueling up.


Thanks for the video i deffinately like that bar!


----------



## Roundhammer (Feb 4, 2011)

My two cents..

Whelen products are a you get what you pay for item.

I have had ZERO problems with mine. Ions/Linz6 and a Amber responder LP..all the linear Technology is CRAZY bright!

But up to you and your budget/ needs.

Hope it helps!

RH


----------



## Bossman97 (Apr 12, 2013)

Is this a good LighT bar http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-Mini-Century-Super-LED-Lightbar.html


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

I like mine. Reasonably priced, pretty bright


----------



## FSLC (Nov 5, 2012)

Bossman97;1631580 said:


> Is this a good LighT bar http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-Mini-Century-Super-LED-Lightbar.html


That is a great light. You cant go wrong with whelen!


----------



## FSLC (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey guys, I got the responder and love it, but I would rather have an amber dome. And for the body mount I ended up with two Peterson 4" round led strobes in the rear and two Peterson oval led strobes in my grille. I think my next purchase may be the century from Whelen! All of the strobes an my truck are USA made, Peterson manufacturing in Grandview,Mo and Whelen in Chester, Co!ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------

